# 3 iMovie projects into 1 iDVD project?



## Ceroc Addict (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm currently working on 3 separate iMovie projects that I want to put onto the one DVD (i.e. same iDVD project).

 Is there anyway of doing this easily (besides rendering the footage separately for each project or actually combining the iMovie projects into one project)?

 i.e. I want to leave the iMovie footage alone and just combine them in iDVD.

 Kap


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 28, 2004)

By combine them do you want them to play like one movie or have three movies on one DVD?

You could import all three movies into iMovie and then burn that one movie to iDVD.


----------



## Pengu (Nov 28, 2004)

i think he wants one dvd with three movies available from the menu?

i know toast will do this.


----------



## chevy (Nov 28, 2004)

From iDVD, I'm not sure, but I think you can do that by using the Map tag.

Otherwise you may need Final Cut Express.... but it's much more complicated to use.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Nov 28, 2004)

I basically meant this:

 From iMovie, there is a button in the iDVD pane that says "Create iDVD project", which launches iDVD and imports all the video, chapters, etc..

 However, when you click this button and an iDVD project is already open, you have to close that project first. i.e. There doesn't seem to be a way to import 2 separate iMovie projects into the same iDVD project.

 I basically wanted the first movie to be the "Main movie" you get when you clicked the play button on the DVD player and the second movie to be the "Extras", available only via the navigation menus.

 Kap


----------



## cbrooks3 (Nov 28, 2004)

youre gonna have to export each one as a movie file and import them into the layout. ive tried this at school before and thats the only way to do it. a program worth looking into is DVD studio pro if you want to have alot of fun with your projects and burn dvd's alot!


----------

